# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Të zgjedhësh një emër orthodhoks

## Ildushka

Jam duke kerkuar emra Ortodokse per vajza. Deri tani, di shume pak... pervec atyre qe gjinden kudo si Christina apo Maria, etj..

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Hmm si te duket Kostandina? :P

----------


## PINK

Efigjeni ? 

hope u like it  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ildushka

Kesaj i thone te shkruash gibberish, qe te te veje mesuesja noten 10 per detyra. I di keto hile une, Rexhina, edhe sikur te mos m'i kishe treguar.
T'i ve nje "H" Ildes une perpara, e s'kam nevoje se e kam Anglo-Saxon... Ortodoks. Po sa emer i shpifur eshte ashtu.
Dhe nuk dua Chrisoula, Thekla, Prokopiou, Agape, Elgiva, apo Varvara. lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

epo keto dime ne te keqen...vije thekla se te shkon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## green

_Joana eshte emer orthodoks...hmmm, tjeter Gjena, Lenka, Olimbi dhe Naunka:P(seriously!).
I pari me pelqen vertet!
cheers_ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Vasilika, Anastasia, Katerina, Ana, Amalia, Afroviti, Persefoni, Ollga, Irini, Eleni...e listova gjithe fisin me duket.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

sa do thoja anastasia...me pelqen shume ky emer nejse
greeny joana is a pretty name  :shkelje syri: 

ja disa nga keto emra Kristiane/Orthodhokse qe me pelqejn, mbase te pelqen dhe ty
Alexandra    (Fem. of Alexander)
Anastasia    (Gr., who will rise again)
Angela       (Lat., angel)
Annabel      (Lat., lovable)
Annabelle    (Lat., lovable)
Anneliese    (Gr. for Anna)
Annette      (Dim. of Anne)
Antoinette   (Dim. of Antonia)
Belinda      (Old Germ., snake)
Catharine    (Fr., pure)
Clara        (Lat., illustrious)
Clare        (Lat., illustrious)
Clarissa     (Lat., most illustrious)
Claudia      (Fem. of Claud)
Clementine   (Fem. dim. of Clement)
Denise       (Gr., god of Nyssa)
Diana        (Lat., divine)
Eleanor      (From Alienor)
Eleanora     (From Alienor)
Emma         (Teut., nurse)
Gabriella    (Fem. of Gabriel)


Hanna        (Var. of Anna)
Irena        (Gr., peace)

Joanna       (Fem. var. of John)
Joanne       (Fem. of John)

Julia        (Lat., downy)
Julie        (Fr. for Julia)

Katherina

Leila        (Ar., darkness)

Leona        (Fem. of Leo)--------uhh ky emer me duket e vecant--vajzes do i jap kete emer :P
Leonara      (Var. of Eleanora)

Madalena     (Spanish from Magdalen)

Olivia       (Lat., olive)

Ramona       (Fem. of Ramon [Raymond])

Rebecca      (Lat., queen)

Reina        (Var. of Regina)--------(reina tani vura re qe emrat tona kan te njejtin kuptim  :buzeqeshje:  )

Roberta      (fem. of Robert)

Sophia       (Gr., wisdom)

Teresa       (Gr., reaper)



Veronica     (Gr., victory bringer)
Victoria     (Lat., victory)
Violette     (Lat., violet)

----------


## Albo

Emrat orthodhokse vihen ne pagezim dhe jane emra shenjtoresh qe trashegohen dhe perseriten neper breza. Tradita orthodhokse e ka qe duhet te zgjedhesh emrin e nje shenjtori qe kremtohet ne muajin qe ti ke lindur ose ne muajin e perafert. Tradita ethnike shqiptare dhe e huaj e ka qe brezat e vjeter u vene emrat e prinderve apo te tyre brezave te rinj. Gjyshi i ve emrin e tij nipit, ose babai te birit.

Qe te zgjedhesh nje emer orthodhoks duhet te njihesh me emrat dhe jeten e shenjtoreve. Menyra me e mire per ta bere kete eshte te vizitoni nje website ku jane te renditur ikonat dhe nje pershkrim i shkurter i jetes se shenjtorit:

http://www.comeandseeicons.com/icons.htm

Ne faqen me siper do te gjeni nje liste te plote shenjtoresh prej nga mund te zgjidhni. Ju duhet qe ti referoheni edhe kalendarit orthodhoks ose liturgjise ne kishe te ngritur mbi ate kalendar per te mesuar se cilet shenjtore festohen ne muajin qe keni lindur.

Vetem ne kete menyre emri orthodhoks merr nje kuptim dhe vetem pasi pagezohesh ne kishe. Zgjedhia e emrit pa pagezim eshte nje emer pagan pa domethenie.

Albo

----------


## marsela

_edhe mua ana e Joana me pelqejn shume..(ky i dyti esht emri i pagzimit i tezes dhe mikes time me te mire,se kemi afersi moshe,  dhe me pelqen shum ta therras me te)

pastaj emra te tjere paskan dhene plot me lart.
edhe Kristina,Ana-Morena(kshu do e vija un kur kisha vendosur te pagzohesha..po nuk u pagzova)me pelqejne.
emra ka plot te tjere po ca me ngjan si te vjeter  

uroj te gjesh nje emer te bukur sa me shpejt!_

----------


## angeldust

Eftalia, 
Parashqevia
Marjeta* 
Tefta*
Margarita*
Sofika*
Athinaja / Athinulla
Eleni
Dhimitrulla (shkurt Mita  :ngerdheshje: )
Nikoleta*
Marjana*
Liza / Elisabeta*
Kondilja
Kristina*
Qeti (ne fakt ajo duhet ta kishte ndonje Katerine ose Keti ne pashaporte)

etj., etj., etj.,.. ku di une, keto kam degjuar  :ngerdheshje: 

Ato me yllke me duken me te kendshme per veshin.

----------


## angeldust

Booo... Nikoleta me mire, Nikoleta! E ben edhe anglisht... Nicolette  :ngerdheshje: ... ka me bukur? 

E feston per Shen Koll, 6 dhjetor.

----------


## Kleitus

Persefoni emer orthodhokse ? Persefoni eshte emere pagan pellazg.

----------


## angeldust

Edhe Demetra pagane ishte, para se nje Demeter te behej Shenjtor i krishtere Ortodoks.  :buzeqeshje: 

Persefonen s'e di ne fakt. Thjesht emer grek i vjeter ndoshta.

----------


## Helianthus

Po emri Sara si ju duket?

----------


## Qerim

Ja edhe disa emra te vjeter, qe mezi i gjen edhe ne Greqi : Vrisidha, Polixeni, Alipie

----------


## Julius

Elisabeta
Katerina 
Nikoleta 
Joana
Irini 
Sotirica loooooooooooooooool
Vasillo apo Vasiliqi, mund ta besh dhe me modifikim Vasilisa ( mbretereshe greqisht, si te ai filmi "Mediterraneo")

----------


## Tironc_per_jete

Në rradhë të parë emri e ka bukurin e tij kur drejshkruhet dhe jo sipas qejfit.

Nuk mund të thuash vasilliqi apo vasillo sepse në shqip nuk ekziston një emër i till ortodoks. Janë emra të basalduar nga minoriteti grek në shqipëri.
Në shqipen e pastër do shkruhej Vasilika.
Pak më kujdes kur shkruani djem dhe vajza se na dhëmbin syt kur shofim gjuhën shqipe të katandiset cop-cop.
Shumë nga ju jeni larguar dhe të vegjël nga shqipëria të vegjël dhe sju vë faj por përpiquni të paktën të korrigjoni gabimet dhe të mësoni për më mirë akoma.

Emër i bukur vërtet ësht elisabeta.

----------


## Seminarist

Ne fakt ne shqipen e paster fare do te ishte jo Eli*s*abeta, por Eli*z*abeta, sepse dihet qe bashtingellorja e pazeshme 's'  ka tendenca te behet behet 'z' midis dy zanoreve, si psh Lisa me Liza, Elisa me Eliza, Jerusalem me Jeruzalem etj.
Mirepo Elizabeta do ta bente te tingellonte shume katolike nje ortodokse qe eshte quajtur brez pas brezi, elisaveta, elisabeta. E keshtu fillojne hapat e pare te latinizimit deri ne Unifikim, uniatizm.


Pra, edhe kjo shqipja e paster, dmth standartizimi me tendenca te fonetikes latine, ka kufijt e vete.


Ne Jug, ka zona qe kiles i thone qillo. Ketyre s'ma ha mendja se do tu dukej me e paster gjuhesisht Vasilika se Vasiliqi. Pra, mbeten te dyja emrat, sipas zonave.

----------

